# Bios settings for new ram!



## reload (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought some new ram for my motherboard a ASUS P4P800 Deluxe. How do you go about in your bios to set it up? The ram is TWINX2048-3200C2 and I like to find out how to set the voltage and latency in my bois? Thanks for any help.
Reload
************************


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it to auto detect the ram


----------



## reload (Jun 21, 2005)

I checked my new ram and the frequency is 200MHZ,CAS#Latency 3.0, RAS# to CAS# 3, RAS# Precharge 3 and TRAS 8. Shouldn't the latency read lower than what it shows?


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Not necessarily, a Column Address Strobe (CAS) latency of 3 is pretty good, check the specification.

My RAM (<=check my spec) runs at different speeds for different RAM speeds, its CAS latency changes from 2.5 at 500MHz and 2.0 at 400MHz. I let my BIOS automatically sort out the best configuration for me and if I were you I'd do the same, if you're not experienced then you could potentially damage your RAM or worse, your motherboard.


----------



## reload (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks MunkyPhil for the info! I don't know much about ram latency but will begin to do more research. Also that's funny about your dream about eating a 10lb marshmallow:laugh: .


----------

